# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  REM Dreamer: Early Impressions

## Crono1000

I recently bought the REM Dreamer, and I have found very little information on the internet about it so I figured I would help by contributing my experiences.  The REM Dreamer is a cheaper, Polish alternative to the Nova Dreamer which you can order on the internet.  It has two red LED lights and a motion sensor for REM sleep, as well as a "chime" (to accompany the lights) and an alarm (if you want to be woken up after REM).  It costs around $160 US right now, but I would imagine the price would fluctuate depending on the polish/ american exchange rate.  .

I've read that it often takes them a while to send it, and it certainly did.  After 21 days of having purchased it and not receiving it I emailed them and got an email shortly saying sorry for the delay and that it was shipped that day.  I believe they either make them per order and it took 20 days to make it or that they simply forgot to send it.  Still, they were very cooperative and I would just recommend being patient and kind, and since it's always scary purchasing something from an unknown source, I think it's worth noting that they are not trying to scam you.  The site says expect 3-8 business days for delivery, and since they sent it in the mail I did indeed get it 8 business days later.  I've had it for about a week now.  

The directions are translated funny and a bit hard to decipher, something I guess you would call Polglish.   ::lol::   It has a lot of options, and is very customizable.  The options are navigated using four switches and a button.  You can customize the duration, the frequency, and the intensity of both light flashes and chiming noises, among other things.  You set a kind of "snooze" mode so that it won't activate for as long as you set it (in segments of ten minutes), so that you can fall asleep without it blinking at you because you happened to move your eyes or rolled over or took it off for a moment or something.  30 seconds before this snooze period is over, it will give you a warning flash telling you that it's about to end, and if you need more time then you can just press the button again.  

It's very comfortable, but it does take some getting used to sleeping with something on your head.  You can sleep on your side or on your back, and it stays pretty snug on your head without falling off.  I would recommend turning the air conditioning just a few degrees lower than normal just so you don't get too hot.  It applies maybe a little too much pressure on your forehead, but once you habituate to it you don't notice it anymore.  I'm actually considering removing the padding/ cushion on the mask and replacing it with some memory foam.  It wouldn't take much, just like the sample you get from stores trying to sell you memory foam beds and stuff.  It would be easy, so I'll keep you posted on how this works.  

Once I got it I over estimated how deep a sleeper I am, and set it immediately for the "deep sleeper" preset.  This involves the brightest light settings for 10 seconds and a few seconds of chimes.  I put the mask on and pressed the test button to see what it was like, and it was waaaaaaay too bright!  I tinkered with the brightness settings, 1-6, and found that 1 is barely bright enough to see through my eyelids and 6 burns a hole through my head.  2 is a huge leap from 1, and is barely dimmer than 6.  My eyes were literally numb for hours after trying each of the settings, so I really wouldn't recommend tinkering with it for too lengthy time without a break or two.  At first, I could actually feel the heat of the little LED lights on 6 and it hurt to look at them even with my eyes open.  However, my girlfriend turned on the highest settings and put on the mask and didn't think it was painful at all, and while I use the 2 setting, she can barely see it through her eyelids.  We concluded that I must have thin eyelids, and I've always been sensitive to light so this may or may not be a problem for others.  I would very much suggest trying one of the lighter sleeper presets first, and turning the chiming off completely.  My first night sleeping with it I had 10 seconds of soft chiming and bright blinking, which woke me up every time.  Since then I turned the intensity down, turned off the chiming, and set it for just 5 seconds.  It hasn't woken me up since.  

It detects REM pretty well.  I have a few concerns, but I'm not very knowledgable of the technology so I'm not sure how valid they are.  For one, there's only one motion sensor.  I kinda feel like there should be one for each eye and not just the right eye.  It seems to detect up-and-down movement alot better than side-to-side.  To optimize detection, you can adjust the mask's "threshold," but the directions do a very poor job of explaining what this is and what the optimal option would be.  Last night I had a concern in that I woke up with it on my head, and tested it out by moving my eyes to see if anything would happen, and nothing happened.  So I set it to test mode where it clicks when it detects movement to test it out.  Then I opened my eyes and nothing, and finally I took it off and waved it at light and nothing.  I turned it off and back on again and tested it out and it was spot-on with detection.  Although I have no real way of knowing cuz I'm asleep, I kinda feel like this happens alot.  This could mean the batteries are low, or maybe in my sleepy drunkeness I had turned it off, or maybe it was a false awakening even!  In fact, even in the directions it says that the mask can be used as a RC in that most LD are accompanied by a false awakening and that the mask rarely works in dreams, so that if you press the button and it doesn't work then you're dreaming.  So take it for what you will, I dunno.  

So the big question, does it work?  Unfortunately, I have not had any experience even close to a LD with it yet.  The irony is that in the month that I was waiting for it in the mail, I had gotten really good at LD without it.  I actually feel that wearing the mask makes my mind dependent on the mask, and thus too lazy to become lucid on it's own.  I haven't noticed any flashing in my dreams, and in fact I've had pretty poor dream recall since I've used it.  I really want to say it was a miracle device, and it may still be because it requires a lot of tinkering to get the settings just right for you.  You want it not so intense that it wakes you up, but not so much that it doesn't do anything.  If you wear it at night it's easier to sleep with because you're in such a deep sleep, but you want to wear it during the morning or naps for your most lucid experiences and dream recall.  My experiences have two faults that make me a little unreliable, and I'm going to fix them for the future so I can report if anything has changed (but I did want to go ahead to post my early impressions while they're fresh in my mind and also cuz I was excited to share my experiences).  #1.  I have kept the mask on for a full night maybe once since I've gotten it.  The other nights I have either worn it at night, gotten up to use the bathroom, and too asleep to put it back on and adjust the settings once more; or I have worn it at night, bathroom thing, forgot to put it back on, and then put it back on about an hour before officially waking up for the day.  By doing this I'm skipping the most important REM cycles for LD.  #2.  Partly related to problem 1, I haven't been keeping log of how many generated series of eye movement the mask has been detecting.  The first night I wore it, in which I woke up and took it off, it had detected 9 generated series.  The directions say in 6 hours of sleep it should detect 20-25.  Until I actually start checking the log, which the directions suggest you do every day, I'm not going to be able to customize the settings so that it detects REM at its best and so that it will induce LD at my level.  

So I'm going to start sleeping with it in the mornings or during naps, and keep track of the log, and post my experiences.  Once I've gotten these two things down I'll be able to customize it more so it'll work better.  It does require a lot of tinkering, and you have to get it just right for you so that it'll work.  I'll post what changes, and be happy to answer any questions anyone wants to shoot my way.  Happy dreaming  8)

----------


## phoenelai

Thanks for the update. I feel it really helps people in deciding whether or not to purchase new products for lucid dreaming. As I stated I posted my terrible results with Dream Maker. IMO, was poorly designed and didnt work at all for me.

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Crono1000

I found out a very important thing last night.  It's very sensitive to outside light.  That is why it wasn't working that one morning I believe.  If there's a light on in the distance or a TV on, it will have some problems picking up on REM.  It's slightly better if you push the mask further down your face, but it's a bit uncomfortable to do it and its still not as good as just wearing it in a full dark room.   I will have to experiment with this, and go to bed early so my morning REM occurs when the light from the sun isn't shining in as much

----------


## gameover

Very helpfull informative post. I've never been able to find much detail about the mysterious Remdreamer. I dont know why their site is so poorly done. Probably scares away a lot of potential customers. So breaking it down, would you recommend it? Any LD's yet?

----------


## odds

Thanks for the review-- it really helps out this community.
I usually have no trouble awakening or remembering my dreams, so I don't think I'll buy one.

----------


## kungpow chicken

Does it tell you on the mask how many times it picked up on REM?
Could you also post the website that you bought it from so I can check it out? Thanks

----------


## phoenelai

Here is the site:

http://www.remdreamer.com/

----------


## Crono1000

yes it does tell you how many times it picks up REM during the night.  Then you adjust the threshold to better pick up on your eye movements throughout the night, I guess to prevent false alarms or to allow you to move your eyes more or less before the signal.  I really don't understand exactly, but the directions say if it's too low to lower the threshold and if its too many then higthen the threshold.  It should pick up 20-25 in 6 hours of sleep.  Once you get it and decipher the directions yourself it'll make more sense.

It's working, I can tell that.  It picks up REM wonderfully, and the more I experiment with it I realize this more and more.  Even if the flashing does nothing but wake me up, I realize that I was just dreaming when it went off.  I figured out what was wrong that one night, and it wasn't outside light or the batteries.  I didn't realize that if I turn it on, and then want to test if it's picking up on REM, you have to either reset it or press the button again while in that mode (again, that makes more sense if you see it).  I haven't quite gotten it configured yet to not wake me up yet, and what happens is when I'm dreaming it turns on and I feel a slight lucid sensation, but then the device continues to flash (and I think the batteries are low so it set back to default, and thus beeped at me as well) and then I wake up.  

Would I recommed a purchase of it?  Not just yet, but I'm a lot more optimistic about it than I was earlier.  I honestly haven't been using it as consistant as I should because of outside factors (for instance, my gf has to get up for class in the morning and I'm going to bed late, so I don't see the point in putting it on if the alarm is going to go off in 4 hours anyway).  What I have noticed is that it's finally manifesting into my dreams.  I'll have to experiment more, but I wanted to post even the slightest experience with it so far.

----------


## Crono1000

I haven't been able to use it as much as I like because I've started a new job, and I've found LD being very hard if I don't have a full 8 hours of sleep to attend to it.  But luckily I have had some awesome experiences.  If nothing else, it's shown me that I need to take my day time RC's a lot more seriously.  I've seen lots of red flashing in my dreams, most often it's actually everything around me flashing red.  I was afraid I would only see a small blinking light or something, but in fact everything around me flashes red.  It's really cool, but too often in my dreams I think it's normal and just figure "Oh, well I aughta just do a RC so that I'll pick up on the signals when I'm dreaming" but I don't realize, I AM DREAMING!  So I need to work on that, and I have had a few LD experiences with it on, but they weren't triggered by flashing.  That doesn't mean that the mask didn't trigger it though, it might have woken my mind up just enough to realize it.  anyway, so far so good

----------


## phoenelai

Great progress Crono! Keep pluggin and check your reality!

Phoen+

----------


## Lucifer the Lucid

I just recieved the REM Dreamer today after ordering it on the 7th. I am going to try it out tonight. Ill keep anyone who is still interested in the product updated on my progress.

----------


## Lucifer the Lucid

Tried the mask the first night and no LDs but it is very customizable so I am confident that I'll find the right settings soon. I had a little trouble going to sleep but all in all the mask is not that hard to sleep with. I am used to sleeping on my stomach so it wil take some getting used to. The mask blocks most light but there is space on the bottom for light to come in. The exposed circuit board is a little weird though. I am excited for this device because I think it can work very well.

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Lucifer the Lucid_
> *Tried the mask the first night and no LDs but it is very customizable so I am confident that I'll find the right settings soon. I had a little trouble going to sleep but all in all the mask is not that hard to sleep with. I am used to sleeping on my stomach so it wil take some getting used to. The mask blocks most light but there is space on the bottom for light to come in. The exposed circuit board is a little weird though. I am excited for this device because I think it can work very well.*



Thanks for the update, keep us posted!  ::D:

----------


## Lucifer the Lucid

I have a little trouble first falling asleep at night and I have to adjust the mask a couple times, but it is readily getting easier. Two nights ago night I woke up and the mask was off so I put it back on. In the morning it showed that it had given me 34 cues. I didnt remember any cues in my dreams so that seemed pretty high. I think that it gave off a lot of cues when the mask was off. I found that Ican sleep on my side back and even stomach if I just put my head on the pillow. No lucids, but I did have some cool dreams. The first couple times I tried the mask it kept on waking me up with the cues so I turned down the intensity. However, last night i thought it had woken me up but decided to try the reality check button and it turns out I was asleep! I was very excited and imediately labeled it a lucid dream, but I woke up instead of being able to explore. I wasnt able to calm myself, imagine my surroundings and take off the dream mask. Last night I got 25 cues and couldnt really remember any in my dreams until I started writing this. Now I remember one of those huge destruction machines from War of the Worlds coming through the city. Its laser mustve been the signals. I think the mask helps me sleep overall because it blocks light. Even though I have not had a lucid yet, I know that if I am consistent with my reality checks throughout the day and tweak the settings some more I will get results. If anyone else on this board has tips for this device it would be much appreciated, but it doesnt seem like many made the leap of faith to spend $170. I will update soon.

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Lucifer the Lucid_
> *I have a little trouble first falling asleep at night and I have to adjust the mask a couple times, but it is readily getting easier. Two nights ago night I woke up and the mask was off so I put it back on. In the morning it showed that it had given me 34 cues. I didnt remember any cues in my dreams so that seemed pretty high. I think that it gave off a lot of cues when the mask was off. I found that Ican sleep on my side back and even stomach if I just put my head on the pillow. No lucids, but I did have some cool dreams. The first couple times I tried the mask it kept on waking me up with the cues so I turned down the intensity. However, last night i thought it had woken me up but decided to try the reality check button and it turns out I was asleep! I was very excited and imediately labeled it a lucid dream, but I woke up instead of being able to explore. I wasnt able to calm myself, imagine my surroundings and take off the dream mask. Last night I got 25 cues and couldnt really remember any in my dreams until I started writing this. Now I remember one of those huge destruction machines from War of the Worlds coming through the city. Its laser mustve been the signals. I think the mask helps me sleep overall because it blocks light. Even though I have not had a lucid yet, I know that if I am consistent with my reality checks throughout the day and tweak the settings some more I will get results. If anyone else on this board has tips for this device it would be much appreciated, but it doesnt seem like many made the leap of faith to spend $170. I will update soon.*



I think like all products testing is everything and adjustment. I'm testing a vibrating watch that trigger throughout the day then I'll start triggering at night. I've been sick so testing hasnt been consistent but that's okay. I'll keep doing my reality checks and hopefully it will trigger inside the dream as well. In my honest opion I think the watch could be a great gateway to lucids if you stick to checking your reality on the hour. I think that in itself is key. I have really high hopes for this as much as I did with Audio Triggers and that was a great success for me personally.

More Research is needed of course.  ::roll::

----------


## Lucifer the Lucid

The past couple nights I have woken up in the middle of the night and taken off the mask because I just want to sleep. Last night I had one cue which was two or three jedi coming out of nowhere fighting with their lightsabers. It was a pretty cool way for my brain to incorporate the flashing.

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Lucifer the Lucid_
> *The past couple nights I have woken up in the middle of the night and taken off the mask because I just want to sleep. Last night I had one cue which was two or three jedi coming out of nowhere fighting with their lightsabers. It was a pretty cool way for my brain to incorporate the flashing.*



Yeah no kidding. When I was testing audio triggers my brain came up with odd reasons why I was hearing someone saying "you are dreaming" example, I was teaching a class of young kids to lucid dream and I was playing them the lucid induction file.  ::D:

----------


## Lucifer the Lucid

::D:  I had my first totally lucid dream in years. I was in my kitchen making a sandwich and all of a sudden I see flashing lights and I realize I am wearing my mask. Then I think Why am I wearing my mask during the day? Then it hits me...IM DREAMING! I calm myself and look at my left hand and it seems really intense. I say I am dreaming and then everything goes black. I thought I woke up and was about to give up but decide to keep on trying. Instead of me waking up, the scene shifts and I am near a very small beach. I look across the beach and am amazed at how real and intricate everything is. The water is glistening and moving in and out. It was incredible. I thought about saying INCREASE LUCIDITY or something like that but it was already so detailed I decided not to. I did not think to spin which probably would have helped. My dad was driving a car I was in and he knew it was a dream so to further prove it to me he started driving sideways very fast in the sand. That was another reinforcement because I knew my dad would never drive crazy in real life. Unfortunately the dream ended there. The mask definitely triggered the lucid and it didnt even involve intense reality checks during the day. I've had my first intentional full lucid and Im excited for more that I am sure wll come with the help from the mask. Happy dreaming everyone.

----------


## phoenelai

Congrats man, that's great news! 
I'm glad the REM-Dreamer turned out to work for you!

 ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## subzero364

Instead of shelling out $160 for this thing, or similar products, you can at home (with some rudimentary electrical engineering skills) just make your own. I'm sure it wouldn't be nearly as comfortable or sleek.

It's great if you don't mind LED's in your eye sockets or pieces of poorly soldered components mangling your face.  ::wink::

----------


## phoenelai

sorry, comfort is everything!  ::D:

----------


## Lucifer the Lucid

So after a long absence I&#39;ve started to use the mask again. I still have the problem of the lights waking me up, but I can adjust the settings hopefully. If im comitted Ill post my progress here.

----------


## Lucifer the Lucid

Ive been using the mask on and off for the past week or so. Some nights I just want to sleep without worrying about lucid dreaming or even recalling dreams. I remember one night where I thought I had been woken up by the mask, but in the morning I realized that the flashing lights were white. I read about someone earlier experiencing the same thing and it makes sense that I was dreaming. There have been many times where I thought i was awoken by the mask but I hardly ever did reality checks because I didnt want to wake up very much. it takes patience and dedication just like anything else in lucid dreaming but it has been worth it. Ive had at least two lucid dreams with the mask in probably 3 total weeks of scattered use....very scattered. I do think it helps with recall too, but maybe thats because the nights i use the mask I am much more serious about dreaming.

----------


## bro

Hi, I also bought the Remdreamer yet have discontinued its use due to a lack of results. I have had 1 LD induced by the flashing lights but it seemed like a WILD by accident. Anyway, Its sitting in my desk, and I&#39;m trying to use a more powerful tool, (my brain). But I hope you have some more luck and progress.

Good Luck

----------


## taihen

And the award for &#39;oldest post brought back from the dead&#39; goes to... Bro&#33;

Seriously, I&#39;de never buy this stuff. Too much money, too much hassle getting it to my country. And besides, my brain is more than enough.

----------


## bro

Haha yeah, I seem to bring back the oldest stuff. I welcomed a new member from 2003 i beleive, and i was like "Oh, its been a while" haha

----------


## yoast

I have the REMdreamer, and it works great for me.
It takes some time getting used to and adjusting, but then it&#39;s a good help.
I stopped using it for a few months, but started using it again two weeks ago, already two LD&#39;s, yes. (last one this morning)
Except that this morning&#39;s LD was actually terminated by the REMdreamer.
I dreamt that I walked into my living room, everything was very orderly, the place had been redecorated, I thought &#39;no way&#39;, I did the hand RC and realised I was dreaming.
I was hovering in my living room, thinking what to do next when the lights started flashing to tell me I was dreaming. Thanks I know that already&#33; And I woke up. Which appeared to be a false awakening, you will have those alot whit this device. And I woke up again from the dream alarm.
But apart from this experience, it helped me get LD&#39;s, including the first one, so I think it&#39;s a good tool.

----------


## lupo7

I resurrect this, I d like to know if the testers have more results to report.

I agree that the mind is a very powerful tool but why not use something to help it?
It's like you refuse to use a calculator for maths.
Anyway, Crono1000, Lucifer the Lucid and yoast what do you think of these devise after all these months? do you recommend it or not?

----------


## kuntuzangpo

Hi All,
I'm new to this forum, but I'm finding your replies really exciting! How great, a community of people who found each other to help awaken and enlighten each other. Fantastic. 
I've only had one LD in my life,and am anxious to get more.  Maybe b/c I've taken so many drugs but weird dreams just seem way too normal, so,  I'm just about to buy the Rem-Dreamer, based on Lucifer and other's experiences w/it. 
I got another newsletter from the Lucidity Institute stating they were planning to release the Novadreamer 2 this spring, but I have a feeling that it will be extremely expensive- like 500 bucks and it may not even be out on time..
So, I'll let ya'll know how the RemDreamer works for me.

----------


## Keresztanya

It sounds awesome. If I ever have $160 to waste I'll buy it  ::D:

----------


## Irwanday01

Regardless of if the device itself actually makes you become lucid.  It has two pros that I can see from reading the user reviews.  

A) It wakes you up during your dreams, this is great for improving dream recall. 

B) It wakes you up during your dreams, which is the exact thing you need for MILD.

Has anyone tried to wild with it?  

I don't own one but the seem interesting and, so far the best alternative to a defunt novadreamer.

----------


## Orof

Hello All.

Im From Israel (the small dot on the map)
well, i it's about 2 month's for now i try to make a lucid dream.
had only 2, exectly a motnh after.
the first was clear and good, and the second was unclear.

well, i think i will buy the rem-dreamer, from poland:
http://www.remdreamer.com/

Does anyone knows if they still working?
if i could buy one?

i would like to see more reviews.

waiting,
Or Cohen  :wink2:

----------


## Oros

> Hello All.
> 
> Im From Israel (the small dot on the map)
> well, i it's about 2 month's for now i try to make a lucid dream.
> had only 2, exectly a motnh after.
> the first was clear and good, and the second was unclear.
> 
> well, i think i will buy the rem-dreamer, from poland:
> http://www.remdreamer.com/
> ...



Welcome Orof (Nice Username  :wink2:  )
It's right, the REM-dreamer is from Poland.
There is a section here where you can introduce yourself instead of here  :tongue2: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...splay.php?f=20
 :smiley:

----------


## Nihao

Hi folks,

I am Polish therefore had no problem in contacting that chap and getting it after 2 weeks in London. Anyway...
After a dozens of attempts ended with failure I dropped this device into a cupboard. I like the idea but somehow it doesnt go through my dream even with the strongest settings. Number of alarms goes between 25-30. Then as it often triggers on between REM cycles ( just move a bit and the damage is done ) it wakes me up. For some time I lost my patience and switched into Lucid Dreamer pills with almost instant lucid. Unfortunately I couldn't repead it but there is much space for adjustment and improvement.
Recently as I lost patience also for pills I looked back at REM Dreamer. This time I decided to take more serious and scientific approach. Firstly usig a comp and microphone I made a record of my REM cycles. It was 1 night so far and I had kind of insomniac experience so finally went to bed at 2.36. Next day when I read the sound outcome it turned out that during 8 hours of sleep I had only 3 REM cycles after 2,5,6 hours and about 30min each. I am going to continue this research to find out about my individual REM pattern.

While working on that I realised that now with ease I can turn into life an idea that I had some time ago. Adding to REM Dreamer a verbal communicate like: "This is a dream and everything around you is your creation. If you don't believe think what's your name and how did you get here?" It could be heard on earplug phones and with a proper volume it might be a powerful tool.
I am going to assemly it soon and give you some report. 

If anybody is interested in making the same REM Rig here are some details:
You need:
- REM Dreamer
- computer
- audio trigger software like "Audio Zone Trigger" - it responds to a sound via microphone or line in and turns on any appl. or audio file
- earplug phones
- soldering device, wires, jack plugs :wink2: 

Find a speaker in REM Dreamer. Connect ( solder) independly its - and + to microphone or line in ( more safe ) input of your comp. 
Set REM D. signal to only quiet short sound.
Record a verbal communicate on your comp.
Set the software properly - input audio line, noise threshold, audio file etc.
Set REM d. time, put it on, put on earplug phones and DREAM ON!

----------


## goldenpig

bought the rem dreamer goggles after about 2 weeks of trying to achieve a lucid dream. 
the first week i was mainly correcting the settings so that the brightness of the led's and the amount of times it flashes in succession suited my depth of sleep. (first few nights it woke me up but after tweaking, was fine).
next 2 weeks were extremely exciting. had many experiences where the flashing lights would manifest in my dream in odd ways, and i'd suddenly realise that these manifestations were my goggles telling me im dreaming, but id get too excited and instantly wake up.
after more tweaking of the settings i achieved my first ever lucid. in this case, the flashing led's appearded to me as a man striking a lighter close to my face in the same sequence that i know the led's flash. i managed to compose myself when realising it was the goggles and voila, i bust my cherry.
i have since achieved lucidity without the goggle also, so using them does not restrict you to using ONLY the goggles.

i must add that i was able to achieve this by also following strict routines that everybody must when starting out. dream journal, affirmation etc.

----------


## imj

I have been using light cues for over a year but although it does enter the dream state the mind still fails to recognize the cue... :Sad: . I do not use goggles or a mask but a simple light that diffuses from the ceiling onto the eyes but the mind has to be capable of filtering out 'dream excuses' when the light hits REM state which can range from anything like a mundane lightbulb turning on to an explosion...as long as that is not fixed the user will not recognize any cues that come from outside. I think after experimenting with light cues....it depends on person to person. Sometimes it may work for one person and not for the other because of the way the dreaming mind extrapolates outside cues into the dream. Like what LuciferThe Lucid described his mask working that's because the dreaming mind knew what and where the lights were coming from. And for my case it did just that...the lights had menifested as THE LIGHT from my device/light but in the dream I was fixing up a new light for the system and did not react to it. A possible way to fix the recognizing issue is to set the light in a pattern that is easily picked up by the dreaming mind...like say blinking 3 times would mean it's the light cue and not any other light.

IMJ

----------


## blasko229

I have this device and the best method for me is the reality check method using the button on the front. It beeps when its pressed telling you you're still awake. If you try to press during your dream the subconscious is not able to create the unnatural "beep" sound/mechanism and thus you won't get a beep, telling you that you are dreaming. I successfully triggered a lucid dream 3 times in one night with this. 

For example, I'd go to the bathroom and push the button only for it to not beep. Then you're lucid. 

For people who like the flashing light method there are a lot of settings for sensitivity and length to customize. There is also a sound box now where you can record your own voice that plays while you're dreaming.

----------


## The Sandman

Hi,

I recently found this site and have been learning the language of the lucid dreamer. I have had about 40 or so lucid dreams in my life, I guess, and want one every night. I found out about the Nova Dreamer (Nova Dreamer II will probably run $800 - $1000 according to: The NovaDreamer Lucid Dream Mask: A Review and the REM Dreamer.

I found the REM Dreamer, currently selling at $147 Euro Cart*. I am having a hard time parting with that money, though few things would be a better investment.

I need to practice RC's during the day.

Thanks to all for the reviews. I will get a REM Dreamer some day.

----------

